# Moogles or Prinnies?



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Moogles or Prinnies?
If you dont know what they are,
Here.
Moogles.





Prinnies.




Choose!


----------



## Banger (Nov 17, 2008)

Moogles no doubt yo.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Their quotes
Moogles: Kupo!
Prinnies: Dood!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 17, 2008)

Dood. Not fair. 
Too hard a choice.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 17, 2008)

I choose Narin.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

MOOGLE POWAH!!


----------



## redact (Nov 17, 2008)

narin wins
kupo


----------



## Narin (Nov 17, 2008)

Moogle Powah, Kupo!


----------



## sanghoku (Nov 17, 2008)

mog ftw!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 17, 2008)

Moogles, since they don't explode when you throw them at enemies.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol no one voted for prinnies.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Nov 17, 2008)

moogles have more experience than prinnies


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

One dood voted prinnies!! Own up!


----------



## Kamiyama (Nov 17, 2008)

Dood.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Moogles: 8
Prinnies: 1
Moogles own.
Keep Voting!


----------



## seedvt (Nov 17, 2008)

Moogles.

Biased since I haven't played much Disgaea.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 17, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Dood. Not fair.
> Too hard a choice.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 17, 2008)

Well Domo-kun, did you vote?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 17, 2008)

I vote for moogals!


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 17, 2008)

KUPO KUPO KUPO KUPO KUPO KUPO KUPO


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2008)

We need more moogle powah to eliminate the 25% prinnies.


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 17, 2008)

This is so damn hard.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wont vote damn it! I wont vote! :'(


----------



## papyrus (Nov 17, 2008)

Prinnies i vote. They are more funny. But moogles are cute but prinnies are cuter in thier own way. HAHA!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 17, 2008)

Moogles are the greatest, kupo!


----------



## WildWon (Nov 17, 2008)

Kupo.


----------



## aphirst (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh god - Xcalibur, BankaiKirby and Noitora are all members of the P.E.D.O.Pals (Hmm - autocensor wanted to make it say smurfPals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *insert lulz here*

Moogles Ftw, "Kupo Kupo", etc.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

Not anymore, We let it die.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 18, 2008)

Prinnies, nub


----------



## updowners (Nov 18, 2008)

I wants prinnies...










...Dood


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 18, 2008)

P1ngy is a well known Prinnie enthusiast!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 18, 2008)

The prinnys are catching up! 
Since no one is rarely posting,
Moogles would win.


----------



## Frog (Nov 18, 2008)

I havn't really played any Disgaea apart from DS, but prinnies ftw!


----------



## Prime (Nov 18, 2008)

Prinnies ftw

*Hopes Narin doesn't get mad*


----------



## Narin (Nov 18, 2008)

*Bans everyone who voted for the Prinnies* >:E

Just kidding! I like Prinnies as well, they are awesome doood!
I


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 18, 2008)

Moogles are cuties but Prinnies toooooo much fun doooood(dude) only at first tutorial already you have too much fun when they are doing ballet and Etna getting angry


----------



## Forte Dante (Nov 18, 2008)

Prinnies all the way, dood.


----------



## kjean (Nov 19, 2008)

Prinny Baal win.

EDIT: eh... my 300th post.


----------



## Vincent T (Nov 19, 2008)

Moogles! Kupo!


----------



## Zamo (Nov 19, 2008)

I voted prinnies, please don't ban me Narin. XD


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

OH NOES THE PRINNIES ARE CATCHING UP!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 19, 2008)

DOOD I never played a final fantasy game so I have to choose prinnies.


----------



## Dark (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the prinnies cause they can explode


----------



## Reaper (Nov 20, 2008)

Prinnies is rule the world one day


----------



## gumbyscout (Nov 20, 2008)

Moogles for the win, Kupo!!! Who else can you paint and them not go emo and kill themselves? Not only that but they can be mail carriers, and are just generally kute.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 20, 2008)

But they're naked.


----------



## kaizer ryo (Nov 20, 2008)

Prinnies FTW!!!Dood they came explode.Nuff said


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 22, 2008)

Moogles, KUPO !


----------



## rashef (Nov 23, 2008)

Prinnies, why ? Because it takes only 1 Etna to control them all, Dood! ;]


----------



## Dark (Nov 23, 2008)

The prinnies will take over a few planes and throw themselves to bomb where the moogles live.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 23, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> The prinnies will take over a few planes and throw themselves to bomb where the moogles live.


No kupo way!


----------



## Zagger (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a big final fantasy fan myself but i will still have to go with prinnies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They're just way more interesting as a character..


----------



## choupette (Nov 24, 2008)

prinnies.

final fantasy is teh lose.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 24, 2008)

Moogles can fly and send mail, lets see prinnies do that. Well prinnies are more funny but mogs are more cute. 
Moogle ftw still .


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 5, 2008)

Moogles. Kupo!


----------



## updowners (Dec 6, 2008)

Dammit! The moogles are winning.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 6, 2008)

kupo!

but i like penguins, hm.

hard choice!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 6, 2008)

Kupo, of course Moogles!!

prinnies can explode if you throwing them , moogles not


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 6, 2008)

both mated together to make a MOOGINNY! A super-breed with the advantages of a moogle and the advantages of a prinny!


----------



## Minox (Dec 6, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> both mated together to make a MOOGINNY! A super-breed with the advantages of a moogle and the advantages of a prinny!


It could become the opposite though


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean Ginny Moo?


HARRY POTTTTTTTTEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR! GET HERE RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2008)

I dont know what a moogle or a prinnie is so, im going moogle seeing as I dont trust something with a peg leg (or two).


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

you don't know what a moogle or prinnie is ?? how is that possible ?


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> you don't know what a moogle or prinnie is ?? how is that possible ?



Lol iunno xD! On another note im going to quote that and put it in my sig kthx.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2008)

suddenly i dont know whether kupo or DOOD is better, lol.


----------



## Amici (Dec 7, 2008)

Dood. Prinnies dood.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

if you seen Narin then you should know what moogles are and for prinnies just imagine blue penguins that go DOOD ~~

EDIT: OR you could just look in my sig for a moogle


----------



## Jeff88 (Dec 7, 2008)

I love the older moogles from the likes of FF8 and FF9. The new moogles from the new FFT are just plain ugly IMO.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The new moogles from the new FFT are just plain ugly IMO



I second that but whats IMO ?


----------



## Phynx (Dec 7, 2008)

Moogles are pretty lame, I don't know why anyone would vote for them.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2008)

coz its narin and they're cute not in some FF, but in some they are cute, and prinnies go DOOD and they can be thrown, rofl


----------



## Raika (Dec 7, 2008)

WTF why are the prinnies catching up!?


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 7, 2008)

Dood, prinnies are way better.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 7, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In My Opinion.


----------

